# Spooky Hollow and Spooky Town...



## Hoopah1972 (Jul 4, 2011)

Is there a difference between the two? I bought a Halloween collection from sonmeone and it had 10 Spooky Hollow houses from Lemax Company. I looked it up on Youtube and the only village collections people show are Spooky Town. Also, if anyone know about these, I have one house called Spider Circus...but I cannot find it listed ANYWHERE on the internet, just wondering if its a rare piece maybe? Any insight would be great, and Ill be selling these too if anyone is interested. Thanks!

--Tony


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm not 100% sure, but I think Spooky Hollow might have just been a rebrand for a specific chain. I seem to remember seeing them when we first started collecting (maybe 10 years ago?), and they had a couple of the houses we have in the Spooky Hollow packaging.

Spider Circus? That sounds awesome! We may need photos!

Welcome to the boards.  Hopefully someone here will have definitive info.


----------



## Hoopah1972 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ok, I can get some photos up soon.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Whoops. Hope that didn't sound too harsh. Should've included a winky. ;

I'd love to see what you got. Are you planning on setting up a display, or was it just a great deal?

I almost think we saw the "Spooky Hollow" at Canadian Tire in... Canada, but it would have been probably 2001, so my memory could be totally shot. Seems to me they had a Greaves Mansion in that packaging, which was one of the early Spooky Town houses we bought.

I'm amazed that I can't find anything about it on the web. I consider myself a pretty good Googler.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Actually, I dug into the archives and found this post.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/45077-spooky-town-pics-2.html#post154828

It sounds like it may have been sold through JoAnne's Craft Store. Can't tell if its the same stuff or not. And apparently Menards at one time sold them as "Pumpkin Hollow". Hope this helps.


----------



## Hoopah1972 (Jul 4, 2011)

Here's a pic of the stuff. Hope you can see it.

--Tony


----------



## Hoopah1972 (Jul 4, 2011)

Gobby, did you want pic of the Spooky Hollow stuff or the collection I bought? ANd yes, I do my whole yard up for Halloween and the inside of my house. 8) Im glad I found these boards!

--Tony


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

They look like their smaller and more overtly cutesy than the rest of the Spooky Town houses. I'm looking at something like the Spider Circus and it doesn't quite match the look of the Lighted Houses. They might be rebranded items from the Table Piece category. Those tend to be a little goofier and cute.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Wow, Tony - those don't look anything like what i had in mind - definitely not what I saw years ago. Very cool though (especially since I've never heard of them) but I don't know how well they'ed fit with the regular Spooky Town. Yyou never know - I didn't think Spooky Town and Dept 56 would work well together, but some pieces do.

Just went back and read your original post and saw you'll be selling these. We're fighting urban sprawl in our little spooky town already so we're keeping new pieces to a minimum! I think there's a for sale section on the boards somewhere though.

I'll look at photos of just about anything Halloween - it makes it so much easier to steal ideas. ; ) So whatever you'd like to share. You might want to check out the "what did you find/buy today" thread or "I Love A Good Yard Sale/Thrift Store Find 2011". Perfect places to post if you found some great bargains

These boards are amazing. If they don't warp your mind a bit, I think there's something wrong with you!  Crazy, talented, brilliant people.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Please let me know what you want for the Spooky Hollow stuff. That is my collection I started about 10 years ago. It looks like you have a couple pieces I don't have. I don't think they are rare since nobody I have seen are actually collecting them, besides me. I just hate to throw in the modern stuff when I have most of the others. Please list pieces and prices so I can check with what I have to make sure I'm not buying twice. 

Regards,

Growler


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

Every once in a while in years past, I'd find the "Spooky Hollow" pieces in Big Lots. Several of them that they had were just different packaging on some Spooky Town items. For instance, I got the pirate ship about 5 years ago at Big Lots in a Spooky Hollow box for about $45.00. They had a lot of other of the less Spooky Town like houses, too. Seemed to be a bit of overlap. I don't think I've seen the Spook Hollow items in Big Lots since I moved to Colorado, though. But that might just be a function of time gone by, not distance.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

The Spooky Hollow collection is/was sold by Joann Fabric stores and they are simply cute little light-up buildings. No relation at all to Lemax Spooky Town. My niece worked for Joann's several years ago and bought eight or ten of them. She passed them on to me a couple of years ago, thinking I would be able to use them with ST. They are much smaller though. I'll probably end up giving them to my daughter, as she really likes the cutesy stuff.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Sipesh, that sounds more like the stuff I saw. It looked almost identical to the Spooky Town boxes - I think the items inside were the same, but the boxes just had a different look.

Thanks Madame Leota - I knew we'd have an expert here somewhere.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

So Spooky Hollow-Spooky Town. I'll have to do some searching on those. I really would like to add to my collection but, have little money now that I'm on disability. Maybe buying a piece every so often wouldn't be that bad. lol Yeah right, I say that about everything.


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

Okay, I trucked down into my basement and snapped a picture of one of the boxes. This is what I found at Big Lots... It is Lemax, and it is identical to Spooky Town, except the boxes say "Spookyside Estates", I thought it was Spooky Hollow but I was incorrect. So... I can't quite say I know what the Spooky Hollow ones are. Here's a picture of one of the boxes, sorry it's all wonky, it was under the display table that my Spooky Town is set up on.


----------



## Quint (Aug 3, 2011)

*Spider Circus*

Hello Tony,

I recently sold a spooky hollow spider circus. I ran into the same problem when i was trying to figure out how much to sell it for. I can give you some help, Possibly over diner and a movie....


----------



## Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2011)

well a few years back they had walmart halloween buildings that fit well with the spooky town, I started off with the walmart ones but the last 4 years they didnt have any that came out I guess they stop making them, I have 5 buildings and a creepy clock tower that does backwards time, I change the light bulbs in sum of the building to give it a diffrent glow like for the haunted mansion i put in a green bulb instead of the regular. I have lemax display stands and figs along with lamp posts. I add on little every year. Not sure where those sleepy hollow sets come from


----------



## bcsilverado (Aug 4, 2011)

I have been collecting for 5 years. I have a a combination of many. Most of mine are Lemax. Have a couple of Dept56, also have a couple of nice houses I bought from Wal Mart. Have about 8 that I purchased from Big Lots through Spooky Estates, and then I have three other's I got from LTD a few years ago.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Sipesh said:


> Okay, I trucked down into my basement and snapped a picture of one of the boxes.


Hey Sipesh! That's NOT the box I saw years ago, but it is the house. The boxes I saw were black and orange (I think the "REAL" Spooky Town was black and purple back then.)

My wife has reminded me we saw some in Walmart also. I'm thinking there must have been a year where they rebranded them differently for a bunch of chains. Either that or they waaay overproduced the first few years and cleared the leftover stock in different packages. Interesting stuff!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Lemax has also sold under the name "Pumpkin Hollow" - exactly the same as Spooky Town. The only difference I noticed was that the packaging was a little more flimsy and most boxes had see-through front panels.


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

I've been collecting Lemax "Spooky town" stuff for years and I never realized they sold it at Big Lots! Over the years their prices have been going up but the quality is going down. I've almost officially given up on Lemax and moved over to Department 56 Snow Village Halloween because the quality is so much better. Lemax has sold their products under a lot of different names and at a lot of different stores. Places like Michaels, Lowes, Ehobbytools.com, and now I guess Big Lots. I'm going to have to check them out for Lemax next time I go! The Spooky Hollow line from Joann's is too cartoonish and puffy for my taste so I've never bought any of those pieces.
That house you have pictured, I probably paid $50-70.00 for it on Ebay a few years back. I could kick myself!


----------



## sbyrd (Oct 26, 2011)

I bought a set of the mystery houses from Garden Ridge over 10 years ago. Not Lemax or Spooky Town or Creepy Hollow. There were also many accessory figures that went with each house. These pieces came in 2 sizes. Great things. The Spider Circus is the only house that seems to have been repackaged under another label. I'm missing the "Life House" If anyone has it for sale I would be interested in buying.


----------

